# Can't get into chat



## mikew (Mar 23, 2009)

I am not able to get into the chat.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2009)

Mike give it a try now


----------



## mikew (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks - workiing now


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2009)

Glad I could help


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Mar 24, 2009)

It keeps saying invalid username/password.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 24, 2009)

It should be fixed now


----------

